# Feeling cold after exercise



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I just generally don't feel good after any amount of exercise, but this is the most prominent problem. Could this be an indication for a disorder?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This happens to my dad because he's thin and he doesn't eat enough to make up for his intense cycling.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you sure it's not the fact that after exercise the body/clothing are drenched in sweat and then when you start to cool down after the rigorous activity, the wind/cold temp/aircon in the car can get you feeling really cold.
That happens to me, and it's really bad when I go to the cold section of the supermarket after I'm out sweating and I get so cold OR the cold room of the bottle shop.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is definitely *NOT* an indication of a disorder. I get this every time I run (4x a week).

Basically, your clothes are drenched with sweat as you run. Your activity is burning off heat, which is trapped close to the body. It's hyperheat - that's why we sweat! The body tries to cool itself off.

When activity ends there is a period where you will still feel hot - burning leftover energy. That fades pretty quickly. You still have the wet clothing on, but the warm layer of air next to the skin is gone! Therefore, your cooling skin is directly on wet clothing making you more susceptible to chills - especially when any wind hits it. At that time, cover up with a towel or blanket. 

This can be felt at any time of year, but I tend to feel it more in the summertime since I am running in the heat to begin with. There were times when I would cover up and end up taking a nap! :lol.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't exercise to the point where my shirt gets soaked with sweat. Plus, I exercise in my room..I think pita could be right because I rarely eat 3 meals a day.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

a)you spend energy when you workout, leaving you less to keep your body warm after you cool down.
b)sweat is designed to keep you cool
c)ever wonder why runners wear towels after they run in the olympics? they get cold


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

akstylish said:


> I don't exercise to the point where my shirt gets soaked with sweat. Plus, I exercise in my room..I think pita could be right because I rarely eat 3 meals a day.


"points of stagnation" break up from the blood running through and it dislodges these energy blocks in the immune system. It can feel like sickness like when you had the flu and you felt this inner cold. The body is just detoxifying at a deeper level in the same way as when you are really sick and overloaded. It happens to people when their organs are not fully used to having blood run through them, they can be overweight or if they are thin and have been inactive. I am kind of thin and when I am inactive, at first when I exercise I get these cold chills and sometimes feel nauseous after too and my nose runs, but in time, it goes away, so I know it isn't sweat and cold from outer conditions although that can also happen too. It is not sickness like you are getting sick with a sore throat but the chills, nose run and nausea is similar feeling but your body can fight it off because you are healthy. the body is cleaning itself out deeper. Immune system blocks are common in everyone. They will go away with conditioning and it shows that your body has a stronger blood flow and you did something good. You don't want to overdo it however. If you have a particularly strong reaction, space out the heavier exercise with more time in between the days or light workouts in between if you have any strong nausea, and not just chills/nose run.

It's important to eat enough before exercise, some carbs, ending an hour before and to eat something after to have enough energy. To drink water right before exercise, during a quarter to half a cup every vigorous 15 minutes and drink after more so, or try to drink something, and drink during the day water too. You should eat more too, eat a normal amount so your metabolism is fast enough to turn over and it counters stagnation. Try to eat 3 meals a day or work up to it. Hot sauce is good for breaking up blocks in the system. There are all kinds of hot sauce and hot seaonings to put on foods. Cayenne pepper mixes are great for speeding up the circulation.

It can come from sweat and cold too also but that is another thing which is not likely to leave overtime if you are out in the cold, and you can have the two things combined also like I said.

We all have preservatives, arificial flavors, chemicals, toxins in our system, common drugs, etc. that gets lodged in the body. It is okay, you aren't really sick from just this. You are making yourself healthier and means you should do more exercise and wait til your tolerance gets higher. Learning to use a Heart Rate Monitor will help you not over do the aerobic type of exercise. It is fully worth the hundred dollars for one. You will know when to push yourself more or when to pull back because having symptoms during exercise that aren't joint related do not harm you but you may think you should stop when you don't have to. The joints (besides cramps in the gut area are also harmful) are really the only thing that can really be injured for long periods as cold-like symptoms and muscle pain that is of a normal type heals up and you can press through it. It's important to be honest with whether a pain is muscle or joint related. You might want to tell yourself its not so bad though it is in the joints but then funny how that is, you can have extreme pain all of a sudden in the joints and be out of commisssion for months. That is really what you have to watch. lol off track here. Welp, have fun anyway


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

That makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Danny lightning (Mar 20, 2009)

i have never had that problem at all, u should be getting hot after working out not cold, i might call a doctor about that one.. the only thing i can thing of that may possibley cause that would be lack of oxygen witch can happen to people who are really out of shape and try to work out too hard.., not sure what kind of shape you are in... 

if you are not used to working out start out really light at first.. and work your way up to more of it.. if you halve to start going on a walk and walk fast for 5-10 min a day to start out..


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

I will return to this question. During a workout I always feels cold, I feel like my blood is drifting away from the face to the legs. It makes me cold, pale face (I have cold hands), I feel dizzy and my eyesight is weakening. My heart is healthy, the other hormonal problems ruled out. Doctors do not know what It is. Hard for me to live with it because I can not take exercise (Add to that the response to temperature changes). When it's cold I feel bad. It seems to me that I have a little blood volume ... as if they do not give advice to supply the brain and face during exercise. Do florinef could help? I read that it increases the amount of blood.


----------



## NightWalker990 (Sep 26, 2011)

*I can't believe it!*

I hope this thread isn't closed, because your symptoms matches mines to the core.

In the beginning, my forehead would just get cold during sleep. Which in the beginning, didn't seem like a big problem. One year later, I began losing a significant amount of body temperature, ranging from my head all the way to my feet while exercising. Normally, my limbs start losing temperature first and it's very odd considering I worked out 1-2 hours every day. Now, I'm lucky to get 45 minutes in at best.

@ Danny lightning

You may actually have a relevant point. While working out earlier today, I noticed my heart rate increased, but my need for oxygen did not; it felt like I could go on working out forward. In reality, though, something is wrong.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

16 thousand views? wow


----------



## Daywalker (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the same exact symptoms you are experiencing. However my symptoms are not as severe as they once were. After weight lifting I would experience nausea and dizziness along with palpitations. These symptoms seemed to arise after I had an accident where I obtained three spinal process fractures, five broken ribs, concussion and a collapsed lung. My primary physician instructed me to drink Gatorade and only perform an aerobic excercise. A psychologist seemed to think I was suffering from PTSD where my parasympathetic nervous system is out of sync. I don't feel I have PTSD but I do have boubts of anxiety. The symptoms seem to be blood sugar related but my blood tests seem to be fine. I still am confused with why this happens but taking it slow and easy at the gym seems to be the only solution.


----------



## skippy2 (May 16, 2012)

*similar problem*

I'm reasonably fit (cycle, hike, kayak etc) but last fall started getting sick 4 to 6 hours after exercise (cold hands & feet / flushed face / heavy (gross) mucus in lungs / muscle aches upper body / 3 to 7 days to recover). This has been going on every week since then when I get cold during exercise. Relief w 400 mg Ibuprofin. Docs at a loss as to cause - or steps to avoid symptoms. Heart tests AOK - chest xray OK - diabetes not an issue.

Any useful comments please


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

skippy2 said:


> I'm reasonably fit (cycle, hike, kayak etc) but last fall started getting sick 4 to 6 hours after exercise (cold hands & feet / flushed face / heavy (gross) mucus in lungs / muscle aches upper body / 3 to 7 days to recover). This has been going on every week since then when I get cold during exercise. Relief w 400 mg Ibuprofin. Docs at a loss as to cause - or steps to avoid symptoms. Heart tests AOK - chest xray OK - diabetes not an issue.
> 
> Any useful comments please


Check out
http://symptoms.webmd.com


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

if I use my bike, my legs= COLD!! I noted this since 2004,,,, even If I'm wearing shorts!


----------

